# Hello I'm new and looking for friends



## Simplefancy (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello my fellow IBS friends. I just found this site and eventhough I have not technically been diagnosed with IBS D or IBS A my PCP thinks thats what I have let me tell you my story.I am happily married 28 no children part time college student and full time work. One day after while I was driving to work I felt stomach discomfort but I drove to work anyway figured it was gas from the fast food the night before. Well I had to leave the parking lot and miss work. I got diahrea and vomiting. This happened for weeks every day a few times a day. I had several visits with the doctors some though I was pregnant which I wasn't but tested anyway.I lost 8 lbs within 2 weeks because of the diahrea.I had severe vertigo along with the stomach cramps and everything else.I also got very sad because I felt so tired and lousey scared to go anywhere without a toilet close by.I had a stool sample that came back normal.Several negative pregnancy tests, Several blood tests,H-pylori tests that were negative,and a colonoscopy and ultrasound that came back normal. I kept emailing my doctor and after 4 1/2 months of this mess she thinks I have IBS and recived a referral to the gastro doctor. The past 4 months have been physically and mentally exhausting. I had to drop a class because I just had too much pain and anxiety about the nearest restroom. I thought I was going crazy.I used to love to drive everywhere and since then I have my husband drive because my cramping and discomfort is so constant I need to lie down in the car to handle a car ride now.I never want to go out anywhere because I am so tired and scared of the pain in public. What if I need to go to the bathroom and there isn't one available?I can't seem to enjoy life as I used to. I stay in my room most of the days and sleep.I have started to slowly feel better but not completely. The vertigo that lasted about 2 1/2 months went away.This is my first week without diahrea which is great because it was so painful it made me cry. I also have stopped vomiting every morning.I recently had a horrible and extremly painful menstrual cycle which scares me because I have to medicate myself to stand the pain. My husband and I want to try next year to get pregnant but with this IBS it really scares me a great deal. How will I feel? I hear that pregnancy already messes with your body if you're perfectly healthy and now with IBS? I am so scared of food and I'm never really very hungry. I force myself to eat and I used to love food.I can't seem to enjoy food the same at all. I would love to have some friends who understand what I'm going through and maybe have experience and tips especially with planning a pregnancy and trying to live a normal life again. Thank you all for listening.


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, I am sorry you are dealing with this. I also have the intestinal/stomach issues. I was told by my dr and gastro doc that I have IBS. I get severe cramping pain in my lower gut and it feels real achy all the time. I thank God have not had the Diareaha. Sonmetimes it feels like I am going to get it, but thankfully this far I have not. I also have other health issues ( interstitial cystitis, fibro, possible lyme disease etc..) I do not want diareaha because I have the interstitial cystitis and I am very prone to getting urinary tract infections. I have to be on a low dose keflex( antibitoic) daily just to keep the infections away. I know what you are going through. It is very frustrating. Have you tried any different meds out there? My regular doctor prescribed to me librax. I have not yet taken it though( I am very senentive to meds so I have to be careful). My gastro doc said I should try this. I may give a try as I am in so much pain now with this. I also fear eating. I try and eat as bland as I can( no spices or anything). I also eat alot of baked chicken and turkey. It is pretty much trial and error. I am also on a gluten free diet. This has helped me, especially in the past when I first started having digestive issues. It may be worth a try for you. Anyhow, sorry you are dealing with all this. Hang in there, you will get better. Jen


----------



## inspiretheworld7 (Dec 6, 2011)

What have you done to combat your symptoms? Have you eliminated fried foods, caffeine, dairy and wheat to see if any of those are what you're sensitive to? Maybe try starting a diary, writing down what you eat and what your symptoms are. Have you tried taking a probiotic or fiber supplments? Ginger capsules work really well with my nausea. You can also try practicing relaxation exercises, yoga or meditation to relax yourself to minimize your symptoms too. Let us know how your GI appointment goes.


----------



## downz (Dec 13, 2011)

Simplefancy said:


> Hello my fellow IBS friends. I just found this site and eventhough I have not technically been diagnosed with IBS D or IBS A my PCP thinks thats what I have let me tell you my story.I am happily married 28 no children part time college student and full time work. One day after while I was driving to work I felt stomach discomfort but I drove to work anyway figured it was gas from the fast food the night before. Well I had to leave the parking lot and miss work. I got diahrea and vomiting. This happened for weeks every day a few times a day. I had several visits with the doctors some though I was pregnant which I wasn't but tested anyway.I lost 8 lbs within 2 weeks because of the diahrea.I had severe vertigo along with the stomach cramps and everything else.I also got very sad because I felt so tired and lousey scared to go anywhere without a toilet close by.I had a stool sample that came back normal.Several negative pregnancy tests, Several blood tests,H-pylori tests that were negative,and a colonoscopy and ultrasound that came back normal. I kept emailing my doctor and after 4 1/2 months of this mess she thinks I have IBS and recived a referral to the gastro doctor. The past 4 months have been physically and mentally exhausting. I had to drop a class because I just had too much pain and anxiety about the nearest restroom. I thought I was going crazy.I used to love to drive everywhere and since then I have my husband drive because my cramping and discomfort is so constant I need to lie down in the car to handle a car ride now.I never want to go out anywhere because I am so tired and scared of the pain in public. What if I need to go to the bathroom and there isn't one available?I can't seem to enjoy life as I used to. I stay in my room most of the days and sleep.I have started to slowly feel better but not completely. The vertigo that lasted about 2 1/2 months went away.This is my first week without diahrea which is great because it was so painful it made me cry. I also have stopped vomiting every morning.I recently had a horrible and extremly painful menstrual cycle which scares me because I have to medicate myself to stand the pain. My husband and I want to try next year to get pregnant but with this IBS it really scares me a great deal. How will I feel? I hear that pregnancy already messes with your body if you're perfectly healthy and now with IBS? I am so scared of food and I'm never really very hungry. I force myself to eat and I used to love food.I can't seem to enjoy food the same at all. I would love to have some friends who understand what I'm going through and maybe have experience and tips especially with planning a pregnancy and trying to live a normal life again. Thank you all for listening.


----------



## downz (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi all I have been dealing with this for years. i am now 58 years old this all started when i was in grade school.there has to be a bathroom near by or i stay home. most of the time i am home even if i go shopping there has to be a few bathroom trips sometimes i can,t stay i head back home.i am out of work due to rotator cuff surgury i don,t know how i have kept my job all these years. i have been on my way to work half hour drive and sometimes could not hold my bm from comming out so i call just a few minutes before work and say i am sick and heading back home.now i am going to try to get on disability this is not even funny i also have ADD and bad anziety whitch does not help IBS and also panic attacts


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

Simplefancy said:


> Hello my fellow IBS friends. I just found this site and eventhough I have not technically been diagnosed with IBS D or IBS A my PCP thinks thats what I have let me tell you my story.I am happily married 28 no children part time college student and full time work. One day after while I was driving to work I felt stomach discomfort but I drove to work anyway figured it was gas from the fast food the night before. Well I had to leave the parking lot and miss work. I got diahrea and vomiting. This happened for weeks every day a few times a day. I had several visits with the doctors some though I was pregnant which I wasn't but tested anyway.I lost 8 lbs within 2 weeks because of the diahrea.I had severe vertigo along with the stomach cramps and everything else.I also got very sad because I felt so tired and lousey scared to go anywhere without a toilet close by.I had a stool sample that came back normal.Several negative pregnancy tests, Several blood tests,H-pylori tests that were negative,and a colonoscopy and ultrasound that came back normal. I kept emailing my doctor and after 4 1/2 months of this mess she thinks I have IBS and recived a referral to the gastro doctor. The past 4 months have been physically and mentally exhausting. I had to drop a class because I just had too much pain and anxiety about the nearest restroom. I thought I was going crazy.I used to love to drive everywhere and since then I have my husband drive because my cramping and discomfort is so constant I need to lie down in the car to handle a car ride now.I never want to go out anywhere because I am so tired and scared of the pain in public. What if I need to go to the bathroom and there isn't one available?I can't seem to enjoy life as I used to. I stay in my room most of the days and sleep.I have started to slowly feel better but not completely. The vertigo that lasted about 2 1/2 months went away.This is my first week without diahrea which is great because it was so painful it made me cry. I also have stopped vomiting every morning.I recently had a horrible and extremly painful menstrual cycle which scares me because I have to medicate myself to stand the pain. My husband and I want to try next year to get pregnant but with this IBS it really scares me a great deal. How will I feel? I hear that pregnancy already messes with your body if you're perfectly healthy and now with IBS? I am so scared of food and I'm never really very hungry. I force myself to eat and I used to love food.I can't seem to enjoy food the same at all. I would love to have some friends who understand what I'm going through and maybe have experience and tips especially with planning a pregnancy and trying to live a normal life again. Thank you all for listening.


I don't know where you are with your disease now. I have watched a lot of documentaries on the GI, and studied more books than most DR's. I realy hope you get your ovaries, fallopian tubes, and womb checked. The reason for this is a woman can have IBS for way more reasons than a man. A DR. OZ show said that if your female reproductive system is sick or cancerous it lets out hormones and prehormones that destroy the large intestine. Your extra large period might or might not be related to this. It could simply be that you need to eliminate salt, sodium, as much as possible as during PMS you are overstoring fluids.


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

i have the same ibs well either ibs-c r ibs-d


----------

